# How can I monitor the websites visited within my LAN?



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

How can I monitor the websites visited within my LAN?
The people that live in my basement are streaming videos like 24/7 and this 
really ruins my internet for me; I know it's not the most honest thing to do but I'm sick and tired of *300ms ping-1300ms ping*; I'm not even sure if its possible to GET to 1300ms ping just from streaming/downloading. I've tried pulling out their ethernet cables and solves everything but I always receive a call asking to fix their internet.

So, my plan is to use a website monitoring tool (from you guys of course  ), and figure out what website they're streaming from; so that I can then enter the website into a block list built in my router (it works completely).
Luckily, they can't read english so they wont understand what "401 This website has been blocked by the Administrator".

Got any reliable website monitoring tools?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Simple solution? Tell them to buy their own access!


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, internet access is covered in their monthly fee, and technically I'm not disabling their internet, I'm just restricting some sites; and if they ask I'll say its for safety reasons (those sites are dangerous etc.). 

And I asked for reliable website monitoring tool suggestions, not options that cannot be done


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Look for a download called Wireshark. I've used it to monitor emails when trying to track down a virus. Although I've never used it for your purpose, it might be worth looking at.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestion, I'll reply with results


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't really understand how to read packets, and there's only my LAN address 192.168.0.102, theirs is 192.168.0.100 which isn't shown in Wireshark, probably because in the beginning there was no listing of theirs, there was only mine Intel(R) 2GB something. I just want something really simple; like it just shows the websites name and when it was visited etc.


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

First of all, the computer monitoring your network has to be connected via a hub...not a switch. Then check their website for filters ( you can monitor strictly smtp, etc. )to use to get the data you need. It is a good tool, but requires a little bit of studyiing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In addition, something like WireShark isn't really suitable for what you're trying to do, you'd have gigabytes of data collected in a hurry just monitoring packets! You need a more intelligent router that can give you the usage statistics.


----------

